# VAF NO. email



## dom2112 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hey there,

I was just wondering if someone could provide some knowledge.
I've been reading different threads on here that tries to suggest wha the uk spouse visa decision email says.
Some people say that if there is a vaf no. and another ref. no. then that can be presumed that your visa was issued. 
So basically having 2 numbers in your subject line can more or less indicate an issued uk spouse visa?

I just received my decision email but it only has 1 number, the Vaf No.
And so already depressed that this means my uk spouse visa application was rejected...

I welcome feedback from anyone who has received the decision email and what it said in the subject line for their approved ul spouse visa..


----------



## kung fu panda (Aug 27, 2014)

Different consulates depending on location have different wording. I think it best to wait till you have your passport in your hand. 

As for me, I just got an email from the UKVI with the subject 'Visa Application (ref. No. Xxxxxxx) but I am still waiting to get my passport in my hands so can't say for sure.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree. No speculating what this or that feature may mean. There is no hidden code. They just send a generic message stating they have finished processing your application. Because of confidentiality, they don't disclose the outcome, as email can be read by someone other than the intended recipient. Sometimes when you inquire further, they are known to divulge the result of your case, but this isn't universal. So it's best to wait until you get your passport back - a few days at most - and go from there.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As has been indicated in numerous posts on the same subject, all you can do is wait.


----------



## shahmeershah (Jan 9, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I agree. No speculating what this or that feature may mean. There is no hidden code. They just send a generic message stating they have finished processing your application. Because of confidentiality, they don't disclose the outcome, as email can be read by someone other than the intended recipient. Sometimes when you inquire further, they are known to divulge the result of your case, but this isn't universal. So it's best to wait until you get your passport back - a few days at most - and go from there.


Than y they usually change their email scripts like decision is made/concluded etc.. I really nervous coz I have heard Visa app has been processed is mostly used for refusals..
plz share ur experience with us


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

There is no way to decipher emails. Period.


----------

